# Introduction



## Valravn (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello everyone!
As I've heard a lot about this Forum, I decided to come and join the discussion since I adopted my first cat ever!
Meet Freyja, a 3-month-old kitten with lots of energy! I hope I'll be able to learn with cat experts about her behaviour, as well as what I'm sure will be very useful tips on how to deal with a lot of issues, especially with her being my very first cat.
Thank you!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the world of cats! Your new kitty will provide you with much entertainment and joy, no doubt.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! She is adorable and looks mischievous. Black cats are the best!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello V and welcome to the forum!


----------

